# Items der Kiste von Majordomus Executus



## ltdeta (28. November 2005)

Wo finde ich den die Items die in der Kiste von Majordomus Executus sind 

hier steht nur Majordomus Executus als boss aber ohne drops :

»Majordomus Executus«


----------



## B3N (28. November 2005)

Ein Liste aller wichtigen Kisten etc. findeste du im Menu => Objekte

Hier der Link: http://www.blasc.de/?p=objects

Der passende Link zu Majordomus seiner Kiste ist folgender: 
»Behälter des Feuerfürsten«


----------



## ltdeta (28. November 2005)

Was für ein service   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

